# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Cognizance, Annual Technical Festival of IIT Roorkee, Roorkee, Uttarakhand, India

## Airicist

Website - cognizance.org.in

youtube.com/CognizanceIITR

facebook.com/cogni.iitr

twitter.com/CognizanceIITR

linkedin.com/company/cognizance-iit-roorkee

instagram.com/cogni_iitr

Cognizance 2021 - April 16-18, 2021

Cognizance 2020 - March 27-29, 2020

Cognizance 2019 - March 15-17, 2019

----------


## Airicist

COGNIZANCE 2014: Official Video 

Published on Feb 25, 2014




> We strive to create an an environment of progression, of growth and of initiating the change you want to see.
> SEIZE THE REINS... and get ready to do your part as we head towards making our mark in the fields of technological and social development.
> Revealing the official video of Cognizance'14.

----------


## Airicist

Cognizance 2015 - Teaser 1 - The Wait is Over! 

Published on Oct 30, 2014




> Cognizance, the Annual Technical Festival of IIT Roorkee, is back with its 2015 edition. Presenting to you the first teaser of Cognizance 2015, as we unveil the dates of the extravaganza. Stay tuned for further updates!

----------


## Airicist

Expanse-The Zonal Cognizance, 2015 

Published on Dec 23, 2014




> And it's that time on the Cognizance timeline! The website launch ! It’s fresher and clearer, and it also means that new content has been published. We've captured the theme for this year in the designing of the website. It unveils the biggest addition to the plethora of events organised in Cognizance, EXPANSE, the zonal events of COGNIZANCE 2015 which reverberate with the theme, making Cognizance bigger and better and connecting with students all over India. So why wait!! go ahead and register for the events and workshops in 12 cities across India by simply filling a form on the website, and did I forgot to tell, no REGISTRATION FEES for the Zonal events. EXPANSE or the zonal events will commence from January 17. The exact dates and venues for the respective zones will be updated soon.
> 
> We have enhanced the information section, by putting in a blog series this time. So wait and watch out for them as well.
> And for those, who want to join Team Cognizance, the Student Partnership Program feature is also available with one of a kind opportunity in form of an internship certified by INTERNSHALA. Come and join hands with us to take Cognizance to the pinnacle.

----------


## Airicist

Cognizance 2015 Robotics Events 

Published on Feb 9, 2015




> It’s been a few years since Isaac Asimov fictionalised robots and today we are recreating them exactly as we envisioned. From Autobots to Decepticons, the enigma of an autonomous man made being has never been so within our reach.
> 
> Whether it be c3po from star wars trivia or our own robot (credits: rajnikant sir), the field of robotics has always had an alluring sway over almost everyone. We at cognizance bring forth a series of events set as to take that infatuation of yours and turn it into an obsession.
> 
> The events (Armageddon, Powerdrift, Hephaestus, Poseidon, Aeronave, Robosapiens, Cyborg Breakin, and Breach Wars) being too surrealistic strive to engage your imagination and take it to the next level. Explore the avenues and battle your brains and brawns on the biggest stage.

----------


## Airicist

Cognizance 2015 Official Video 

Published on Mar 16, 2015




> Cognizance 2015, presents before you the official video which gives insights about its grandeur.

----------


## Airicist

Cognizance 2016, official video

Published on Mar 15, 2016




> Cognizant was thy soul, Cognizance only made it whole.
> Better coined as a festival, Cognizance is the fest with a plethora of activities aesthetic to the inquisitive within.
> Cognizance 2016, presents before you the official video which gives insights about its grandeur.

----------

